# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Yulia - Russian Tutoring via Skype

## julievlad

Hello! My name is Yulia Knottenbelt (nee Vladimirova). I teach Russian via Skype. My rate is 15 USD per 45 min. class. Your first class is half price! 
I teach all levels and ages. If you are interested please add me as your Skype contact. My Skype name is julievlad. You can also find me on eduFire and VerbalPlanet 
I am a professional, experienced, patient and friendly Russian teacher. I started working as a language tutor when I was 18, and have a big experience of teaching English to non-English and Russian to non-Russian. Traveling and living in foreign countries, together with my education, made me understand culture and intercultural difference very well.  
As for my education, I have a degree of Candidate of Science (PhD) in Teaching Russian as Foreign Language, Herzen State Pedagogical University of Russia, Saint-Petersburg, Russia, Master of Arts in Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages/ Applied Linguistics, University of Northern Iowa, Cedar Falls, Iowa and Master of Arts in Linguoculturology, Herzen State Pedagogical University of Russia, and  Bachelor of Arts in Teaching Russian as Foreign Language, Herzen State Pedagogical University of Russia. 
I believe that learning language should be fun. We remember things which are interesting and exciting. So my motto is MAKE IT INTERESTING. I try to develop my students' creativity, make them understand how the language works always together with culture, how to express yourself and be successful in "doing things with words".  
I use special memory techniques to help you easily remember words and structures. There are 4 aspects to learning a language: speaking, listening, reading and writing, each of them need special approach. I like to give time to each of these aspects during every lesson.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Great, Yulia!  
Good luck with your tutoring!

----------

